# Bluetooth Headset mit PC koppeln (Kopfhörer + Mikrofon) ?



## sleipDE (9. Juni 2019)

*Bluetooth Headset mit PC koppeln (Kopfhörer + Mikrofon) ?*

Servus,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es möglich ist die Galaxy Buds mit einem Desktop PC zu koppeln um damit dann Skypen zu können, sprich nicht nur die Kopfhörer zu nutzen sondern auch das Mikrofon des Headsets?

Könnte das so ein Gerät?
https://www.amazon.de/KinCam-Blueto...E08C5RDY62V&psc=1&refRID=WV51PCCY5E08C5RDY62V

Ich hab bedenken da man diese Dinger nur auf einen Sende oder Empfangsmodus einstellen kann, das würde ja bedeuten sobald er sendet bekomme ich den Ton vom PC aber kann das Mikro nicht nutzen und sobald er empfängt höre ich nichts mehr aber kann das Mikro nutzen, stimmt das so oder liege ich da falsch? Ich werde daraus nämlich nicht so schlau und bei den ganzen Anbietern sind immer nur normale Kopfhörer ohne Mikrofon abgebildet.

Grüße,
Sleip


----------



## yingtao (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Headset mit PC koppeln (Kopfhörer + Mikrofon) ?*

Zu den Galaxy Buds und diesem komischen Bluetooth Transmitter kann ich nichts sagen aber ich nutze einen ganz normalen Bluetooth USB Stick (https://www.amazon.de/CSL-Bluetooth...64&s=ce-de&sprefix=blu,electronics,167&sr=1-3) um meine Sennheiser PXC550 mit dem PC zu verbinden. In Windows wird das PXC dann als zwei Geräte hinzugefügt. Einmal als Kopfhöhrer und einmal als Headset. Soweit ich das bei diesem komischen Transmitter gelesen habe sollte das damit auch gehen, hat aber zusätzliche Funktionen. Über den Empfangsmodus werden eingehende Daten über USB oder 3,5mm Klinke kodiert und dann per Bluetooth versendet, der Bypass-Modus sollte das machen was ein ganz normaler Bluetooth Stick macht und der Transmitter Modus empfängt ein Bluetooth Signal und gibt es über die 3,5mm Klinkenbuchse aus.

Ich würde einfach so einen günstigen Bluetooth Stick holen und es damit ausprobieren. Ich weiß nicht ob einer mit Bluetooth 4.0 reicht oder einer mit Bluetooth 5 besser ist (Bluetooth 5 kann die doppelte Datenmenge übertragen). Kommt darauf an was die Galaxy Buds unterstützen. Bei meinen PXC550 reicht Bluetooth 4 fürs Skypen, für alles andere ist die Bluetoothverbindung im Headsetmodus nicht so toll weil die Bandbreite nicht ausreicht und sich alles abgesehen von Stimmen sehr hohl und blechern anhört. Ob das mit Bluetooth 5 besser ist weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## sleipDE (9. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Headset mit PC koppeln (Kopfhörer + Mikrofon) ?*

Danke dir, das hilft mir schonmal etwas weiter, also kann Windows diese Funktion ja scheinbar doch, das Ganze ist aber eben auf den ganzen Produktseiten dieser Transmitter nirgendwo erklärt und wenn man die Verkäufer fragt bekommt man kein richtiges Feedback zurück.

Im Prinzip kann das ja auch jedes aktuelle Smartphone ob jetzt iPhone oder Androide, das funktioniert in Verbindung mit meinem Handy Galaxy S10 und den Buds super, deshalb dachte ich ich könnte die auch am PC so nutzen.

Die Galaxy Buds können schon Bluetooth 5.0, deshalb suche ich einen Transmitter der das auch kann.

Haben deine PCX550 denn überhaupt ein eingebautes Mikrofon? Sehen ja auch mehr wie normale Bluetooth Kopfhörer ohne Mikro aus?

Ich frag mich auch gerade wie du die Kopfhörer mit dem USB Stick koppelst, gibt es da ein extra Programm für?

In meinem Fall wäre das ja dann sowas, wobei da schon steht das es mit Win10 wohl nicht funktioniert.
https://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B075YCJVTL#aw-udpv3-customer-reviews_feature_div


----------



## DaBlackSheep (13. Juni 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Headset mit PC koppeln (Kopfhörer + Mikrofon) ?*

Also auf meinem Mainboard habe ich Wireless und Bluetooth und habe es gerade mal mit den Earbuds ausprobiert.
Das funktioniert im Prinzip, ich kann über die Stöpsel hören und auch sprechen, doch jetzt komm das "Aber"...

In den Klangqualitäten vom Mikrofon kann maximal Telefonqualität ausgewählt werden und das ist für deinen Gesprächspartner sehr unangenehm.
Eine andere Einstellung ist zumindest bei mir nicht auswählbar.


----------

